# Reviews forum



## HJ (7 Feb 2009)

I have noticed the the Reviews forum is becoming more a discussion forum than a true review forum. Could the mods remind posters to lock the threads as stated in the sticky?


----------



## Crackle (7 Feb 2009)

Seconded.


----------



## Shaun (7 Feb 2009)

Thirded - and sorted


----------



## HJ (8 Feb 2009)

Admin said:


> Thirded - and sorted



Thanks


----------

